# New Cobia Tournament $12,000 1st. Prize!!!



## Nickystix (Jul 9, 2011)

New Cobia Tournament in Destin at Boshamps Oyster house. Entry forms will be at Boshamps in Destin, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, Half Hitch Tackle in Navarre, and Outcast Tackle in Pensacola, by tomorrow!

http://destinflatheadclassic.com/prizes-and-entry-fees.html


----------

